# Linux Server einrichten & absichern



## Chaos75 (20. September 2010)

Hallo liebe User,

ich betreibe seit ca 5 Jahren eine Multigaming Community. Bisher waren wir Privat auf einem Root von einem Bekannten. Das war ein Strato Root und wir hatten sehr selten Probleme. Bis jetzt. Immer wieder neue Probleme traten seit kurzem auf und keine Antwort auf unsere nachfragen. Also haben wir nun beschlossen uns einen Root Server zu mieten und die Sache selber in die Hand zu nehmen.

Hier das Produkt , um das es sich geht, somit brauche ich euch nicht die ganzen Daten hier zu schreiben

HighQ-Server SR-7

Wozu brauchen wir den Root ?

Wir möchten ein paar kleinere Game Server Installieren, Trackmania, Team Fortress 2 und ggf noch einen anderen.

Unsere HP soll logischwerweise drüber laufen, aber Plesk ist ja vorinstalliert und damit kenne ich mich ein wenig aus.

Teamspeak 3 Server wird Installiert, habe ich auch keine Probleme mit der Installation.

Dann wollen wir ein paar Mumble Server Sponsorn, kriege ich auch noch hin ^^

So das wars.

Auf dem bisherigen läuft Ubuntu , und es funktioniert alles ganz gut so weit.

Da ich mich ein wenig mit dem Sever auseinandergesetzt habe, da ich zugang zu bestimmten Bereichen hatte, konnte ich alles selber Installieren ect, also Game Server , Teamspeak und habe Plesk bedient.

Wenn aber Probleme auftraten, so kümmerte sich unser Bekannter darum, denn davon hatte ich dann doch keinen Plan.

Jetzt zu meinen fragen :

1. Welches Linux System soll ich zum Installieren auswählen ?

2. Was muss ich jetzt noch nachinstallieren, nachdem der Root freigeschaltet ist ?

3. Wie lege ich User für die bestimmten Bereiche wie, Gaming, Teamspeak an und vergebe denen eingeschränkte Rechte, also nur Zugrif auf den jeweiligen Ordner ?

4. Muss ich Irgendetwas Installieren wegen der Sicherheit des Root Servers ?

5. Welche Dienste müssen unbedingt deaktiviert werden ?

Ich glaube das sidn die wichtigsten fragen zum Root , die ich derzeit habe. Ich befürchte, das ich wenn der Root Online ist in ein paar tagen da sitze, und nicht weiss was ich machen soll. Unsere Community ist aber drauf angewiesen, das HP, TS ect funktionieren.

Dann habe ich noch eine frage bezüglich eines Scriptes. Wir hatten früher mal jemanden dabei, der sich damit auskannte. Er hatte uns mal ein Script geschrieben, um sämtliche Server zu verwalten. Man konnte die Server Starten, Stoppen restarten. Game und Voice Server waren aufgelistet.

Gibt es sowas als Standart zum Download oder ist jemand bereit mir so ein Script zu schreiben ?

Generell habe ich viel Gegooglet und man bekommt auf eine Frage zum gleichen Thema tausende verschiedene Antworten und Lösungswege. Das alles ist mir zu unübersichtlich. Deswegen wende ich mich nun an euch.

Gut, komme ich dann zum schluss.

a) Wäre jemand bereit, mir bei den nötigen ersten schritten zu helfen ?
b) Würde jemand ein oben beschriebenes Start Script für unsere Community schreiben können ?

Ich wäre letztlich auch bereit, die Hilfe zu bezahlen, solange es sich im Rahmen hält. Auch für das Script wäre ich bereit etwas hinzulegen.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir die ersten Berührungsängste mit Linux nehmen und das ich jemanden finde, der mir das ganze Step für Step erklärt (Nicht den ganzen Root, sondern die ersten schritte zum Sicheren Root)


----------



## Chaos75 (21. September 2010)

Also es hat sich schon jemand bezüglich meines Threads bei mri gemeldet und wird mir helfen. Ich finde echt klasse, das man hier als "Neuling" nicht wie in anderen Foren direkt abgeschmettert wird.

Euer Forum werde ich auf jedenfall weiterempfehlen.

Klasse und weiter so


----------

